# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Acuicultura - cria de tilapia

## VICTORBUSTAMANTE

Los saludo atentamente, y a la vez molesto su atencion, y me ha interesado, lo concerniente a la acuicultura para la cria de tilapia.  Al respecto, yo tengo 1.650 hectarea de tierra, en pacanga-chepen-la libertad-PERU, terreno que lo tengo sin cultivar, y esta rodeado por cultivos de arroz, me interesaria mucho que me enviaran alguna información, indicándome si sería posible la cria de tilapia en esta zona, dandome un alcance de la inversion que se tendría que hacer, y si hay alguna institución que podría financiar este proyecto. o persona que quiera asociarse. *​*por favor le agradecería si pudiera remitirme esa informacion lo mas pronto posible. atte. VICTOR R.BUSTAMANTE FLORES email: seco_bush@hotmail.comTemas similares: Grupo Hochschild apuesta por la cría de paiches en región San Martín La Acuicultura: Alimento del Futuro Artículo: Trucha, tilapia y langostinos serán productos acuícolas de mayor producción en 2010 Participa del I Seminario Internacional de Acuicultura 2009 La pesca y la acuicultura en un clima cambiante

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ahora sí mi estimado VICTOR  :Smile: ... éste es el lugar donde debías colocar tu mensaje, y es bueno que tembién lo tengas publicado en tu blog.  
Aprovecho este mensaje para pedir a todos para apoyar a Víctor con este tema y pedirle a todos los interesados en el tema "Acuicultura", que le saquen provecho a este espacio intercambiando información, contactándose y buscando mercados para sus productos; ya que hay poca información al respecto y la mejor forma de desarrollar proyectos acuícolas rentables es aprendiendo y enseñándonos unos a otros. 
Creo que la cría de tilapias puede ser un negocios interesante si hacen bien las cosas, y Víctor cuenta de entrada con un terreno disponible para la implementación del proyecto, así que pido a todos los conocedores e interesados en el tema que le den una mano a  nuestro amigo para que tome buenas decisiones sobre las inversiones o negocios que desea emprender. 
Saludos 
PD: Puedes enviar mensajes del foro automáticamente con la opción "Enviar al blog", que está al costado del botón "Gracias"... y sirve cuando quieres tener el mismo mensaje tanto en el foro como en tu blog de usuario, sin necesidad de hacerlo 2 veces.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado Amigo Victor, buen día te dé Dios.! Mira, aqui te adjunto informacion que te puede orientar acerca de la produccion de engorde de tilapia para venta, el mantenimiento no es muy costoso (adjunto costos de produccion actualizados); si cuentas ya con tu terreno nivelado solo tendriamos que realizar el escavado de las pozas, y si deseas puedes realizarlos con geomembranas o plastico (costos de inversion que no adjunte al mantenimiento solo las mallas) pero que se depreciarian en 10 años o mas con el mantenimiento adecuado. Espero te sirva de mucha ayuda esta informacion, y a los usuarios y visitantes que participamos en esta herramienta virtual de Agroforum, gracias Bruno..!saludos cordiales 
Jack Jimenez P
Trujillo - Peru

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, elviscanal, Selvatico

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Jack: 
Muchas gracias a ti por los documentos que compartes en AgroFórum al respecto, ya que me ayudas a que el objetivo de este portal se cumpla, que es el intercambio libre y gratuito de información. 
No todos están dispuestos a hacerlo, así que aprovecho este mensaje para agradecerte por tu buena voluntad de ayudar a los demás usuarios de este foro. 
Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## VICTORBUSTAMANTE

Amigo Jack:
Le agradezco mucho la información.
Atte.
Victor

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Imagen1.jpgImagen5.jpgImagen4.jpgImagen7.jpgImagen2.jpgImagen7.jpg 
Estimado Amigo Victor: 
Ahora si tuve suerte, no podia adjuntar las imagenes, pero ya estan.!
Mira, aqui te adjutno fotos de un proyecto que realizamos el año pasado en Viru, cerca a la costa.
Construimos 5 pozas de 250m2 cada una y con una siembra de 1,000 a 2,000 tilapias por poza.
Los alevines los trajimos de Tarapoto, (S/. 120.00 el millar).
Hemos aprendido mucho, y sobre todo a identificar las posibles debilidades y amenazas en el matenimiento. 
Estos fueron los resultados despues de 4.5meses aprox. El proyecto lo hemos dejado en stand by por otras prioridades, pero dejame decirte que si es muy rentable. Tu objetivo deberia de estar orientado a producir filete de tilapia para exportacion de muy buena calidad. 
Espero que estas fotos te animen a empezar ya, y que tengas muchos exitos. 
saludos de nuevo 
Jack Jimenez Pereda
Trujillo - Peru
Movil: 947003220 jimperjonter05@gmail.com

----------


## VICTORBUSTAMANTE

Jack
muy ilustrativo
gracias
victor

----------

